# FoCal or LensAlign - Which is better?



## papa-razzi (Apr 19, 2013)

I need to AFMA two of my primes with a 7D, which are visibly off in AF, but when I MF them they are sharp.

I am trying to decide which product to get to help me do this - FoCal software or the LensAlign product.

Does anyone have experience using either, or ideally both that can provide some help in my decsion?


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

what about focus tune?


----------



## papa-razzi (Apr 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> what about focus tune?



I hadn't heard of this option before, I'll check into it as well.
Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2013)

FoCal over LensAlign, IMO. After using FoCal for a few months, I sold my LensAlign Pro. 

I've not tried FocusTune, but FoCal has been around longer and is likely more refined (plus the Pro version offers many other tests).


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 19, 2013)

FoCal, hands down.

The benefit to FoCal is that it performs a great many measurements and does a statistical analysis to determine which setting has the best likelihood of being in focus. Any manual method...well, it'll get you in the ballpark, sure, but, unless you perform the same type of repeated testing and subsequent statistical analysis, you're never going to get the same quality of results.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Ripley (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm just getting into AFMA, we're referring to Reikan FoCal correct?

http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2013)

Ripley said:


> I'm just getting into AFMA, we're referring to Reikan FoCal correct?
> 
> http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/



Correct.


----------



## RC (Apr 19, 2013)

I have used both. Go with Reikan FoCal, get the Pro version. FoCal is much easier, quicker and I believer more accurate. 

First I used the LensAlign mkII version. The construction is flimsy, very difficult to disassemble without breaking, and the plastic ruler can sag effecting your readings. I sold it for a few bucks on ebay.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for your input everyone, I appreciate it.

I just watched Michael Tapes present FocusTune on Vimeo and I wasn't very impressed. Granted, it's a new product for them but I need to purchase something soon.

FocusTune-Day of Launch Overview on Vimeo


----------



## Ripley (Apr 19, 2013)

ReikanTech presents FoCal...

Reikan FoCal Overview

Yum.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 20, 2013)

Having used both (for a 5D2) I'll take FoCal any day.

Jim


----------

